# Any Adelaide, S.A. supports group?



## garth560 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi! Just wondering if anyone goes to or knows of any South Australia/Adelaide SA support groups? Or if anyone would just like to hangout with me? Because besides 'net' friends, I don't have any friends, and I would love to hangout with people that can understand... I'm socially awkward and get nervous eating or drinking in front of people, and tend to be nervous to varying degrees around people full stop...

Sooo, if you're interested, we could get get to know eachother abit over the net first and then maybe do something like go to the movies (I love the cinema) or hike or watch a dvd or get something to eat, whatever you like...

Garth


----------



## TominAdelaide (Sep 23, 2012)

*New SP Meetup Group in Adelaide*

Hi Garth, just to let you know, I have started a social anxiety and social phobia meetup group in Adelaide, its currently a once a month casual and relaxed meetup for anyone who would like to connect with other SA / SP sufferers in Adelaide. See the link for further details:

http://www.meetup.com/Adelaide-Social-Anxiety-and-Social-Phobia-Meetup-Group/


----------

